# [8.3] panic: fatal double fault



## krzysiekb81 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi!

Any ideas about crash I experienced today? Details:


```
v2# uname -a
FreeBSD v2.airnet.opole.pl 8.3-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-p5 #0 r245507: Wed Jan 16 22:06:34 CET 2013     krzysiek@v2.airnet.opole.pl:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
v2# kgdb /boot/kernel/kernel /var/crash/vmcore.0
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd"...

Unread portion of the kernel message buffer:

Fatal double fault:
eip = 0xc0c4723f
esp = 0xc66fcfe4
ebp = 0xc66fd070
cpuid = 1; apic id = 02
panic: double fault
cpuid = 1
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xc090f017 at kdb_backtrace+0x47
#1 0xc08df457 at panic+0x117
#2 0xc0c4653b at dblfault_handler+0x9b
kernel trap 12 with interrupts disabledUptime:
86d
3h
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode52m
cpuid = 2; 34sapic id = 04

fault virtual address   = 0x8
fault code              = supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer     = 0x20:0xc091ba07
stack pointer           = 0x28:0xea95b984
frame pointer           = 0x28:0xea95b9a4Physical memory: 1994 MB
code segment            = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
Dumping 327 MB:
                        = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags        = resume, IOPL = 0
current process         = 6274 (vsftpd)
trap number             = 12
 312 296 280 264 248 232 216 200 184 168 152 136 120 104 88 72 56 40 24 8

Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/geom_mirror.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/geom_mirror.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/geom_mirror.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/uhso.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/uhso.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/uhso.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/linprocfs.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/linprocfs.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/linprocfs.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/linux.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/linux.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/linux.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/pf.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/pf.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/pf.ko
#0  doadump () at pcpu.h:244
244     pcpu.h: No such file or directory.
        in pcpu.h
(kgdb) bt
#0  doadump () at pcpu.h:244
#1  0xc08df1f3 in boot (howto=260) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:441
#2  0xc08df490 in panic (fmt=Variable "fmt" is not available.
) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:614
#3  0xc0c4653b in dblfault_handler () at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:1014
#4  0x00000000 in ?? ()
(kgdb)
#0  doadump () at pcpu.h:244
#1  0xc08df1f3 in boot (howto=260) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:441
#2  0xc08df490 in panic (fmt=Variable "fmt" is not available.
) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:614
#3  0xc0c4653b in dblfault_handler () at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:1014
#4  0x00000000 in ?? ()
(kgdb)
```

Thank you for your help!


----------



## frankpeng (Dec 22, 2013)

I had many this kind of crash.

I am using FreeBSD  10.0-RC2	r259679M i386.
While it is 

```
make buildworld && make buildkernel && make installkernel
```
It hangs. I turn off the power and turn it on. Then it comes with the fatal double fault.

I am trying to repeat it.


----------

